# Wintry Travels



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Some highlights of our travels this winter..... The happy youngster is about two and a half now, and the seasoned travel veteran will be nine soon.

Running full speed on frozen island beaches, wading across some very cold waterfall crossings, and hiking ridge trails. 

Life is Good.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful photos, very scenic location, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lovely pictures; lovely dogs. I love that first picture so much thinking going on in that head.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

These are beautiful!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wonderful pictures!And very happy dogsSounds like a great time!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Those are amazing pics! I've never seen a frozen beach before!!

The dogs look super happy!


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

That looks like an amazing place to explore. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, and lovely dogs!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Great photos- where is that photo with the view taken? It looks like Nevada, or similar, but I know you mostly hike mostly in the midwest. Just curious what I am seeing (frozen waves or distant dry peaks?) 

I love that winter light, you got some great pictures in low light of fast moving dogs (something I am working at!). 

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

# 4 and 6 are my faves. Gorgeous pics, gorgeous dogs!


The one on the frozen beach reminds me of the days with G where we walked every single morning to lake, rain, shine or snow storm. Might try to find a pic.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

This pic looks so isolated, in winter we pretty much were, usually just us, deer, coyotes, hawks. 


Sorry, just a little trip down memory lane


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Amazing shots! Looks like a fantastic trip. Jealous!! Where did you go?


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Scene stealers, both of them. Wow, my eyeballs are jittering trying to decide whether or not to stare at the canine beauty or the landscape. Excellent photography too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Amazing pictures! What a great trip for you and the dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Scene stealers - yes I like that lol! Gorgeous, healthy dogs and photos living and enjoying life!!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Amazing photos!! What a great winter adventure!!


----------



## MillerMyBoy (Nov 9, 2017)

Gorgeous pictures! Looks like a fun day! Amazing scenery where were those taken?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Wow! What lucky dogs! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 

The icy beach pics are from a trip to an island in northern Lake Michigan. There aren't many people who live there year round, so we hardly saw anyone for the entire trip. Not many people visit beaches when they look like Antarctica, which suits us just fine 
@Muskeg the ridge trail pics were near the top of Courthouse Rock, Red River Gorge area in Kentucky. I got lucky with the weather.... Really lucky. Landscapes are my first photographic love (and most of the pictures I take are such). Learning how to work the dogs into those natural settings is a (fun) learning curve for me.  
@GatorBytes - great photo. A quiet time with your friend.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Gorgeous dogs, gorgeous scenery!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Gorgeous landscapes and beautiful dogs. You are a talented photographer!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful, as always.


----------



## Tpreston (Nov 10, 2017)

Fantastic pictures. Something to aspire too- in the scenery, dog and photography


----------

